# How can I help my friends anxiety?



## ccoleman (Apr 10, 2017)

I work with my friend and Monday were going to a job site that's 45 minutes from civilization and he has extreme anxiety about being away from a town. He always has to route a get away and rationalize the distance and time it takes for an ambulance to come if he needed one.


----------



## Barney71 (Aug 1, 2017)

Well, that may not be easy to crack. Seems like your friend is extremely paranoid and you won't change his mind right away. I know as I've been there. You need time. Go somewhere where it takes 10 minutes for ambulance to get, then 15 and so on.. Just try to destroy his anxiety step by step, don't throw him into a deep waters right away as he may drown pretty quickly and you won't be able to save him.


----------

